# they are alive!



## B52EW (Jun 3, 2013)

Congrats.


----------



## ollie (Jan 2, 2016)

thumbs up :thumbsup: . Would love to look at my one and only hive but its -2 here today and we are in for a cold spell. I have checked the board on the bottom and have found the cappings so fingers crossed mine are still going strong......


----------



## HappyBeeing (Apr 6, 2013)

Congrats from me too.  Two of my hives have carried out a few dead so I knew they were active. I too saw a few fly on a day over 50 a week ago and that made me happy.One I couldn't tell anything and didn't want to open so I used a stethoscope and found the cluster sound closer to the back instead of the front where I expected it. Happy sound though;they are still alive in there for me too, in all three hives (2 top bar,one long hive). I hope everyone has good Spring reports! Best wishes.


----------

